# Texas June Bugs



## badman (Oct 5, 2008)

MMMMMM....TH turned me on to these a while back. 






De-bone the Dove breast add a slice of onion slice of jalapeno wrap with cheap bacon. Hold together with a tooth pick. Skip across grill till bacon is crisp. Remove tooth pick and eat um up...


----------



## monty (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW! Those look delicious!

Have you experimented with seasonings?

Cheers!


----------



## badman (Oct 5, 2008)

Used a Crushed peppercorn & Garlic rub. Thinking next to try a Cajun rub. These are are pretty good.


----------



## richtee (Oct 5, 2008)

PheeeeUeee! Dang it Ken... great idea! And nice implementation Bad!  bravo!


----------

